# Tutti Fruity tubes



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Just picked some up. Made by Strike King. Anybody ever use them. I'm excited to use them. I like the idea of the 4 or so different colors all packed into one bait.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope, I havent used them but Hook 'n Look (the t.v. show) featured them on a smallmouth trip on a lake in MI. They used a bigger version for bass but said that the original was a crappie lure that was very productive.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I've used them only a couple times so far (from shore) with the float and fly technique and did okay with a few. Did better with a minnow on both occasions due to the finicky crappies....pretty sure that was because of the recent cold front....but I'm anxious to get back out now that its been warmer the last couple days. I love the colors in these tubes.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Lets us know how they work for you. I have looked at them never bought them. I have been using the Zoom tubes and they have worked ok.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I had some decent results today with the tubes. But I did catch more fish with minnow. I was fishing spawning crappies at mosquito lake in ne ohio. Fished the tube under slip float about 2 ft down. The bite was super hot and you probably could have caught these fish with almost any jig type. My brother and I both got our limit. The fish were from 10''-12''. I'd say I got about a dozen with the tubes. I will say this.....when they did take the tube, they absolutely slammed it harder than I've ever seen a crappie hit a jig or lure. I've made my decision....... I love 'em!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JimmyC said:


> Well I had some decent results today with the tubes. But I did catch more fish with minnow. I was fishing spawning crappies at mosquito lake in ne ohio. Fished the tube under slip float about 2 ft down. The bite was super hot and you probably could have caught these fish with almost any jig type. My brother and I both got our limit. The fish were from 10''-12''. I'd say I got about a dozen with the tubes. I will say this.....when they did take the tube, they absolutely slammed it harder than I've ever seen a crappie hit a jig or lure. I've made my decision....... I love 'em!


Jimmy,
When I first started trying to find the perfect Crappie lure after I quit using live bait, I bought and tried every bait known to man!
My basement was full of tubes, spinners, swimmers, grubs, etc from every manufacturer. I tried all the presentations, did research, fished all patterns, weather, and different waters and cover.

Live bait is best across the board...no question. But, it is slow and in-efficient!
During the spawn most anything will work to catch fish...find the "color or colors" for that day and you will fill a boat!
Before and after the spawn your best bet is a 2" and 3" Swimbait that even "swims" under a bobber. Find one that has a tail that does this and has great movement with a super slow retreive and you have a crappie catching lure for any pattern or time by varying your retreive or presentation!
Now, after about 5 years, swimbaits are the only "Plastic" in my "Pocket boxes" (plus Crappie Niblets) and I'm confident that overall, I can catch just as many or more than live bait fishermen any time of the year!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm about to head out, it's going to be a tubing day for me! I haven't tried "those" under bobbers yet Brent... ill be sure to. I still can't get away from a tube or twister tipped with a maggot or 2... like was said though, during this time of year, i could pry put some aluminum foil on a hook and it would catch Crappie.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> I'm about to head out, it's going to be a tubing day for me! I haven't tried "those" under bobbers yet Brent... ill be sure to. I still can't get away from a tube or twister tipped with a maggot or 2... like was said though, during this time of year, i could pry put some aluminum foil on a hook and it would catch Crappie.


You know you can tip "those" with a niblet, maggot, etc also...if needed!!LOL


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the swim bait tips Intimidator.....good to know.


----------

